# Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's



## SPEEDAHOLIC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm new to this model. One look and I was hooked. i'm very interested in obtaining one but it doesn't seem like the kinda car you go down to you local used car lot to get. Does anyone know of anywhere that would either locate these or even import them to Canada from Germany?
Also, A few questions on the history of this unit. Did all of this model of quattro come with the Inline 5? How hard would it be to build up a motor similar to the S1? Does anyone agree that with today's technology, parts and processes, the Inline 5 could be taken far past its rated 444hp that was seen in the 85ish S1?
Sorry to be long winded, but I am really interested in this car. Any help you guys could give me, would be much appreciated.
Please don't respond unless you have something positive to say or is about this topic, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's (SPEEDAHOLIC)*

There are a few for sale in canada. This one in particular:
http://quattro.ca/83urquattro.html 
contact martin, [email protected] I think he was asking $3,500 US for it. 
there's about ~668 imported in the US. About 99 to canada
They all came with 5cyl. All the North american Imports came with the WX engine which is a 10v. 5cyl turbo. 
There are a few in this country and quite a few in europe that are over 500hp mark. Usually they use the 20v version of the 5 cyl. 
It's not an easy car to own, as some parts are no longer available, or if they are, they are rediculiosly priced. You sometimes have to be creative. 
-Jared

_Modified by Group B at 9:08 PM 10-15-2004_


_Modified by Group B at 9:08 PM 10-15-2004_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's (SPEEDAHOLIC)*

The I5 turbo is Audi's best motor. Hands down. No contest.
WIth upgraded internals, manifolds and turbo, it'll easily pass 444 hp crank. Thats not a problem. 400Whp is obtainable with good reliability and streetablility. Higher numbers are possible if you want power curves more appropriate to race motors. The Pikes Peak and Trans Ams were up in the 500 hp range.
As for taking a 10V up to S1 spec. ITs a huge undertaking. The closest easiest thing would be to purchase a AAN motor for about 3 grand and start an engine transplant. A 3B motor is easier to put in, but its not quite as good. 
You might look for a 20V converted urquattro. That would bring you one step closer to the power you want.
There are some urquattros in Eastern Canada and a few are for sale IIRC.
James


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's (Fusilier)*

You're in Canada. So you are one luck bastard compared to us yanks.
You can without any troules bring in a ur quattro 1989, or older from Europe.
Next year, you can get one of the 20 valve urq's They were released in 1990.


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_The I5 turbo is Audi's best motor. Hands down. No contest.


I totally agree, and to top it off, it's the best sounding one too. Actually, one of the best sounding engines ever, (and not just Audi engines) But I'm a little biased and a little








-Jared


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Availability of Audi Ur-Quattro's (Group B)*

A few people ask if my urq is an 8 cylinder.
It's easy to see what they mean.


----------

